# New to GC, and looking for a singer.



## muzabong (Nov 27, 2013)

Bought a sweet CryBaby from some guy who highly recommended this site. Now I'm using that Wah in our band and I'm hoping I can find the other missing piece (singer) on here. 

I hope I'm not commiting any forum fo-pa's by posting this here. Send me something recorded and I shall do the same. 

If it helps keep my post up. I got a sweet 78 Tele plugged into a most righteous 60's Traynor YGM1. MMMMM!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm sure the Tele is a nice guitar BUT what would realy help,
is if you told everyone what kind of music you intend to play.

I'm sure any aspiring singer would be most interested in that answer before they respond.

just thinking out loud .....and sometimes that isnt very bright of me...

G.


----------

